# 3 Favorite Fish recipes



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Heres mine, whats yours

Number 1- Blackened amberjack and cheese grits
Take a small peice of AJ and brush with butter. Cover with blackened seasoning and sear on hot cast iron skillet for about 3 mins each side, depending on thickness. Whip up some cheese grits and put the fish on top. I recommend cooking the fish on an outside heat source unless you want to feel what it feels like to inhale pepper spray. Also works well with any other mild, firm fish.

Number 2- Baked pompano- Grease a baking sheet and put a skinned pomp filet on it. Brush with olive oil and salt and pepper to taste. Bake at 350 for 20 mins. This is a base recipe and is good like that, but feel free to add garlic and other seasonings per your taste.

Number 3- Grilled Yellowfin- Mix 1 part soy, 1 part honey, and wasabi powder to taste in a large bowl. Put yellowfin steaks in mixture and allow to sit in fridge for no more than 2 hours. Before you put yellowfin in mixture, put a little aside for dipping later. Get grill as hot as you can get it. Remove tuna, roll in sesame seeds and cook to your desired level. I like it super rare, so I go about 30 seconds on each side. Use the set aside sauce for dipping. Yum

This photo is what prompted me to start this thread, I just love to cook and love to eat even more. This is my blackened AJ and grits I made tonight. The red sauce is Sriracha hot sauce to add a little more heat.

Hopefully someone will post a recipe that I like more than all of these!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

#1 wahoo sashimi
#2 grilled mahi with homemade pineapple or mango salsa
#3 seared tuna


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

fishn4fun said:


> #1 wahoo sashimi


tell me more about that, sounds unreal. Same way you would do tuna sashimi?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> tell me more about that, sounds unreal. Same way you would do tuna sashimi?


Yes sir it is the best sashimi you will ever eat salmon and tuna were always my favorite till I tried hoo it makes really good rolls to anything you would do with tuna substitute the wahoo and it just got better


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Salmon is my current favorite...I will definitely give the hoo a shot


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

For salmon I like to cook it in a cast iron skillet. I marinate some salmon steaks for about 2 hours in a teriyaki/ponzu sauce, fresh grated ginger, wasabi powder. I heat the skillet up to a medium heat with olive oil and throw the steaks in. Brush occasionally with the marinade, you want to get it to almost a glaze without drying out the salmon. Then sprinkle with toasted sesame seeds and orange zest. I like to serve it with stir fried fresh vegetables and Jasmine rice. I hit the rice with some soy sauce and orange zest as well. 

It tastes incredible, but the skillet is a beotch to clean afterwards... Although I suppose you could deglaze the skillet with some OJ and make a pretty good sauce out of it. I'll try that next time. Sorry, was thinking as I was typing. 

-beer


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Sniperpeeps number 2 is great with any fish. I would suggest Old Bay garlic herb and line the pan with foil and cover tightly with foil. I go about 23 minutes...I must catch bigger fish


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

The best recipe I came across was in cooking school pan fried snapper with spinach orzo and pesto.

Salt pepper fresh basil and fresh thyme marinate for 1-2 hours with that mixture and buttermilk gently cover filet with flour and plain flour. High skillet with just enough oil to coat the bottom of the pan sear on each side for 1 min then snappers done allow to rest.

Spinach orzo- cook orzo pasta to desided done ness then add 1/2 cup heavy cream salt pepper, 1 tsp butter toss in 1 cup spinach last toss with orzo and set aside.

Pesto- my favorite recipe ever. 1.5 cups fresh basil 1/2 cup fresh spinach 1/4 cup fresh roasted pine nuts 3 tbsp olive oil salt and pepper to taste blend till corse and plate!

Bada bing best snapper you'll Ever have!

Chase


----------

